# Movie theatre calibrations



## shibumundackan (Jan 11, 2016)

Dear All
i am working a projectionist in a multyplex
we are using Dolby cp 750 processor and crown amplifirer
any method of sound calibration via REW. i have own a behringer calibration mic and sound cards
Hepl me please
ShibuPaul


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm going to guess you have some processor specific EQ program. You're dealing with probably what 32ch of audio in addition to maybe 4 LFE channels (assuming you're not an atmos or imax theater). You could measure each channel individually assuming you were able to adjust EQ/delay manually for the system. You'll probably not be able to use rew for any group timing tests. You'll also only be EQing for a single seated position.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks like you will have 1/3oct adjustments for 7 channels and a single LFE feed. So technically yes maybe.


----------



## shibumundackan (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks For Replay

But Atmos theatre calibrate Via REW ! Any Idea For ?


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Your processor doesn't support atmos


----------

